# Factory builkd... or DIT Kit/DIY E?



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

What makes you happy?

Ride a factory built E or build one from a kit or scratch to ride?

Disclaimer, no illegal builds or modded out units.


----------



## scottxpc (Jan 24, 2013)

I'll put my vote in for factory clean lines motor and battery integrated into frame more streamlined and warranty!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

DIY provides me with the features I am looking for at a low cost to play. But the big thing is that I can adjust on the fly due to open source goods instead of proprietary manufacturer products. I have already made the switch to 2170 cells for a $600 battery that I can use on all three of my eBikes. They aren't much to look at but get the job done.









At some point I want to get an integrated motor type eMTB but waiting until the right unit becomes available.


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

My 1000w ebike is gearing limited to 20mph, is it illegal?


----------

